# Planting fall Garden



## gjhamiltom (Jul 27, 2010)

My 3 year old daughter really loved the summer garden that I planted this year so I would like to do one for the fall. I have never really planted a fall one and would like some suggestions of what is good to plant. Is there anywhere that I can buy the plants or do I have to start from seeds? My usual places that I buy the plants from dont really have anything as far as a fall garden goes. thanks for everyone's replies in advance.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Fall gardens are great....my favorite. 

Its generally easier to start from plants in the fall, for several reasons including the relatively short window in which to get things started. Fall garden plants won't be in stores for awhile now....but usually will be widely available around Labor day if not before. 

Plant what you like to eat but choices are many including brock, brussells, kale, cabbage, greens, radishes, carrots, (basically anything you would put in a green salad). Onion sets usually come a little later with my favorite the 10-15's usually available first week in November. Beets are another good choice. Spinach is excellent, but a little more difficult to grow, at least for me. Collards and all kinds of greens usually produce more than you can eat, also turnips (from seed) make a good green for salads and a root crop for tasty snacks. I like to use turnips as a cover crop for areas in my garden I'm not using for plants and just till them back into the soil next spring (after munching on turnips all winter). 

Probably several I've forgotten to mention...but should be enough to get you started. Fall gardens are great for the gardeners.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

The last few years I did something different ... I expanded my landscaping and put lettuce in my front yard land scape ... I would go out and harvest some to eat when needed ... It was cool as it looked like it blended and you would of not known unless you were right on top of it ...

Just somethign fun some might like to try


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Fall Garden*

The 2 M above pretty well covered it .Fall potatoes are good if you can get sets.Bok Choy is one of our fall favotites .Eat like celery/soups/stir fry/salad..It grows fast/easy.. 50 days or so...We make several plantings 2/3 weeks apart. I have had great luck with Tomatoes the last 3 years .When you find plants at store late Aug. I get 4 or so a couple cherry type and couple regular.Plant them and keep watered ..They will produce in nov and on If its going to freeze /frost cover with sheet that nite..I been haveing tomatoes into the new year for 3 years..But we have had mild winters lately so beware.
Things like Carrots /spinich/some lettuce don't like hot so plant a little later as late as early oct.The only things that we talked about that cannot take a light to med freez/frost are potatoes/tomatoes..Potatoes are planted in late aug /early sep and usually harvested beefore freeze.Tomatoes are mentioned above.The rest of my stuff goes in mid to late sept...cva34


----------



## texan52 (Sep 7, 2004)

This a neat chart. I hope the link works!

http://aggie-horticulture.tamu.edu/travis/docs/VegetablePlantingCalendar2010.pdf


----------



## redman71 (Jan 11, 2005)

GJ, I wanted to get my 6 and 7 year olds into gardening as we've been talking about it since we moved in to this new house last fall. We stopped at Home Depot and found the Jiffy Greenhouse seed starting kit. Pretty cool little deal, fairly cheap and simple to use. They picked out their seeds they wanted. I picked a few as well.

We planted Wed last week. The Zucchini, watermelon, cantaloupe and peppers are up and will transplant some this weekend.

Being my first attempt at starting from seeds, I'm impressed. We'll see how it goes


----------

